
Some Amazon employees say they will make less after the raise - longerthoughts
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-employees-say-will-make-less-raise-174028353.html
======
smileysteve
But assuming that $15 is only a "living" wage; The RSUs and ESPP were very
risky behavior.

------
throwaway5250
Isn't there an Aesop's fable about this sort of thing?

